# SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD



## uk3k (9. Dezember 2010)

*SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Weihnachten steht vor der Tür, genauso wie mein diesjähriges Präsent an mich selbst 

Nun soll es eine SSD fürs OS etc werden, Frage ist die übliche welche. Jetzt war mir aus Performancegründen die Idee mit einem RAID 0 durch den Kopf gegangen. Platzmäßig sollten 60GB völlig hinreichend sein, folgendes muss drauf:
Win 7 Pro x64
Firefox
Office 2003
Photoshop CS4
Dreamweaver CS4
Diverser Kleinshice wie paar Messenger, Benchmarktools, Hardwaretools etc

Nun überlege ich, ob es sinnvoll wäre 2 kleine(billigere?) SSDs mit 32GB im RAID0 laufen zu lassen um die Performance zu optimieren oder ob eine einzelne Platte mit 64GB(+) und SF-Controller mehr rockt. Angepeilt sind Schreibraten von mindestens 200MB/s.

Als Datengrab steht mir mein Heimserver mit über 6TB zur Verfügung, da liegen sämmtliche Daten drauf, für die ca. 100GB installierte Spiele könnte die bisherige HDD weiter dienen, da laut meinem Wissensstand Games noch nicht wirklich von SSDs profitieren. Oder hat sich da was geändert?

Also kurz:
2 kleine SSDs im RAID0 oder 1 größere SSD mit SF1200-Controller?
Als Budget sind maximal 150€ angesetzt.

Freu mich über Antworten...Ach ja, die FAQ hab ich gelesen, bin trotzdem unschlüssig^^

mfg


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Hi, super Entscheidung die Sache mit der SSD.

Vorweg einge Fakten, die du berücksichtigen solltest:

1. SSDs im Raid unterstützen *kein *Trim (jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob man das braucht).
2. Lese-/Schreibraten würden sich theoretisch verdoppeln.
3. Raid0 ist anfällig gegen Fehler.

Bei 150€ Buget würde ich eigl. eher zu ner Vertex2 oder GSkill greifen (ok die kosten ca. 170) oder halt die XLR von extrememory.
Außerdem ist fraglich ob du die Mehrperformance durch den Raid merken wirst, da eine SSD alleine schon abgeht wie Sau.


----------



## DrSin (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Korrektur an meinen Vorposter, Trim geht mittlerweile bei Intel im Raid.


----------



## Vaykir (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Quelle?


----------



## Captain Future (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

AFAIK geht seit den neuesten Intel-Treibern endlich mal AHCI…


----------



## DrSin (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Let me google that for you


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

lol ich krieg mich gleich nicht mehr vor lachen !
erst lesen dann labern @captain future & DrSin

zitat 


> TRIM isn't supported for SSDs participating in a RAID array


gefunden dank deinem tollen Google quatsch. Der intel Treiber beherrscht nun tatsächlich TRIM! 
Aber nur wenn man die SSD einzeln betreibt. 


@uk3k
kauf dir eine grosse SSD! ein SSD raid bringt fast keine Mehrleistung! und nein ich erkläre jetzt nicht nochmal warum^^steht alles im angepinten thread^^



> _Q : Ist es möglich, zwei SSD's in einem RAID zu betreiben?_
> A : Ja das ist Grundsätzlich möglich, aber ich rate im allgemeinen davon  ab, weil es im Alltag keinen nennenswerten Vorteil bringt! Und das  schlimmere, der TRIM Befehl wird nicht mehr unterstützt! Man erhält zwar  eine höhere Seq. Read/Write Geschwindigkeit aber der für den im Alltag  wichtigen 4k Random zugriff hat ein RAID0 gar keinen Einfluss. Das hängt  mit dem zu hohen "minimalen" Stripe Size von in der Regel 16 KB+  zusammen. Soll heißen, jede Datei die kleiner als 16KB ist wird eh nur  auf eine SSD abgelegt und der Vorteil vom RAID wird somit ausgehebelt!


----------



## uk3k (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Wer lesen kann ist schwer im Vorteil^^ Hätte ja aber eh nen 790FX Chipset(kp ob mein RAID-Controller von AMD oder wem anders stammt, auf alle Fälle nicht von Intel)

TRIM wäre schon nett, auch wenn die Platte in 2 Jahren dann wohl eh gegen was besseres getauscht wird^^ 

Alsoo, dann eine Große...

@Vaykir:  Wenn ich da noch 30€ drauflege hätte ich ne OCZ Revodrive mit 80Gig...Würde mich schon reizen das Teil, aber eben so übel teuer...Bleibt als Option aber erhalten. Denke vor allem die PCI-X Schnittstelle sollte diverse Flaschenhälse beseitigen.
BTW, würde die was taugen, vom fehlenden TRIM mal abgesehen? Der PCGH-Test ist ja mal mehr als positiv^^

Frage: Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied dem SF1200 und dem SF1222?

mfg


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

kannst du mal pls den test von PCGH verlinken?
lasst euch doch nicht alle von den hohen seq. read/write werten täuschen XD

Ein hdd Raid schaft auch 200 mb/s seq. read/write und ist trotzdem bis
zu 1300% langsamer als eine SSD alllein!!!! wie ich auf diesen hohen wert komme?
selbstversuch , ergebnisse wie immer auch im sammelthread zu finden


----------



## uk3k (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Revodrive PCI-X RAID-SSD Test
Revodrive X2 Test
Na gut, dann glaub ich dir einfach mal, scheinst ja doch recht bewandert auf diesem Gebiet zu sein  Hab nun auch den Punkt mit dem RAID in der FAQ gefunden xD

Folgerichtig hätte ich ganz gerne mal noch ein paar Vorschläge für ~60GB SSDs UNTER 170€.

Gibts da überhaupt Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern sofern die gleiche Technik(SF, MLC) verwendet wird?

Hatte mir 3 Platten aus dem "Niderigpreissegment" angeschaut...Geht da was, oder lieber 20-30€ drauflegen?
*G.Skill Phoenix 60GB (SF1200)
*Team Group Xtreem S1 60GB (SF1222)
*Corsair Force F60 60GB (SF1200)

mfg


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*



> Fazit OCZ Revodrive
> Im controllerbestimmten Markt der SSDs tut sich das Revodrive als wohltuende Abwechslung hervor. Streng genommen ist es zwar "nur" ein RAID entsprechend zweier Sandforce-60-GB-SSDs, aber OCZ macht das komplizierte Thema RAID durch die Integration auf einer PCI-Express-Karte einsteigerfreundlich. Auch der Preis liegt mit rund 300 Euro für das getestete 120-GB-Modell nicht wesentlich über dem zweier 60-GB-SSDs mit aktuellem Controller - dafür entfällt der Aufwand der Einrichtung und Verkabelung. *Die TRIM-Probleme bei RAID-Controllern kann jedoch auch das Revo-Drive nicht umgehen, ebenso die Idle-Garbage-Collection*. Die Übertragungsraten erreichen in den meisten Fällen 40 Prozent und mehr Vorsprung vor einer einzelnen SSD erreichen, sodass OCZs Revodrive das insgesamt schnellste SSD-Produkt, welches bisher im PCGH-Testlabor vermessen wurde.



Jo ich finde auch das das ein nettes produkt ist, gar keine frage.
und PCGHX sagt im wichtigen 4k bereich schaft die revodrive 23mb/s...
eine allein kommt auf 19 mb/s...wenn dir das wert ist kein ding^^


----------



## roheed (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

ok vlt sollte ich mich vlt ein bischen anderst ausdrücken!
eine revodrive bzw ein Raid ist sauschnell, kein thema.

Aber in erster linie bei seq. Transfersachen und nicht im alltag wichtigen 4k random zugriff!
Hierzu einige beispiele :

windows boottime Revo = 12s
Einzel SSD = 14s

Revo : WOW in die welt einlogen = ca. 12s
eine SSD : WOW in die welt einlogen = ca. 14s

Also wenn einer auch noch die letzte Sekunde raus quetschen will der soll sich eine revo
oder ein RAid hollen, wer denkt er kann mit den 2 sekunden unterschied leben dem 
langt auch eine einzelne SSD. 
Glaubs mir, der kick von eine HDD auf nur eine SSD ist schon abnormal Krank,
wenn du dich dann nach nem halben jahr dran gewöhnt hast und dir langweilig ist
kannst dir immer noch ne 2 hollen. Der Leistungsschub wird aber unglaublich klein sein von einer SSD auf nen SSD RAID.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Bis auf das Kopieren von großen Dateien. Das Dürfte im Raid richtig flott gehen, allerdings nur, wenn man auf ne andere SSD kopiert.


----------



## uk3k (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Ja...wie gesagt. Dann erstmal eine einzelne. Große Dateien/Datenmengen werden zwar teilweise mehrmals täglich bewegt, dann aber von Arbeitsrechner zum Heimserver, da limitiert jetzt schon mein Gigabit-LAN, ergo bringt mir in der Hinsicht das keine echten Vorteile.

Spiele bleiben erstmal auf ner Magnetplatte, dürfen eventuell später einmal auf eine SSD auswandern, soweit ich informiert bin bringt eine SSD da eh nur Vorteile bei den Ladezeiten und selbst diese fallen eher gering aus.

Nochmal:
Welche denn nun? 
Sind alle Platten mit SF1200 Contoller und MLC gleich? Weil es da doch noch gravierende Preisunterschiede gibt. 

mfg


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*



> ...SSD da eh nur Vorteile bei den Ladezeiten und selbst diese fallen eher gering aus.



Ähm ja und nein. Vorteile nur in den Ladezeiten, ja.
Die fallen aber alels andere als gering aus. Teilweise wesentlich schneller. Guck mal auf seite 1, da stehen einige von mir angeferttigte Benchmarks.



> Welche denn nun?
> Sind alle Platten mit SF1200 Contoller und MLC gleich? Weil es da doch noch gravierende Preisunterschiede gibt.



ALso wenn bei dir nur SSDs mit SF controller in Frage kommen, dann isses Latte. Vertex2, gskill pheonix oder nen ähnliches Produkt. Sind alle klasse.


----------



## uk3k (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Aktuell kann ich mit meinen Ladezeiten der Spiele leben, von daher...und im MP bin ich meistens sowieso einer der ersten aufm Server, von daher reicht des schon^^(oder noch)

Wenns Banane ist wirds wohl eine OCZ Vertex2 E oder eine Corsair Force F60 werden. Und da die OCZ billiger ist, haben wir einen Gewinner 

Danke für die Hilfe.

mfg


----------



## Vaykir (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

jo wenn du die beiden inna auswahl hast dann die OCZ.
Viel spaß mit dem ding und nicht vergessen nen kleines review hier zu hinterlassen, damit wir werte von möglichst vielen verschiedenen systemen haben.


----------



## uk3k (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Wird gemacht 

Bestell das Teil jetzt, Weihnachten wird etwas vorgezogen^^

mfg


----------



## mojoxy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Gute Entscheidung. Ziemlich ähnlich hatte ich auch am WE getroffen. Habe mich auch für die OCZ Vertex 2 entschieden. Welche Größe hast Du denn genommen? Ich hab mal 120 GB eingepackt. Denke das ist eine recht ordentliche Mischung aus ausreichend Platz und noch vernünftigem Preis 

Können ja nächstes WE mal im Benchmark gegeneinander antreten ^^


----------



## uk3k (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

60GB 
Hab mal geschaut und meine jetzige Systempartition ist mit gerade mal 40GB belegt, wovon aber eigentlich vieles Müll ist der nicht drauf sein müsste. Darum reicht eine kleine erstmal aus. Und in anbetracht anstehender Kurzarbeit, TÜV diese Woche und einem Auto das fürs kommende Frühjahr geplant ist brauch ich nicht viel Geld für Speicher rauswerfen den ich aktuell nicht brauche. Bei den Gigabytepreisen sollten die Platten ohnehin vergoldet sein^^

Wollte sowieso mal schauen ob ich am Systembus nochwas reisen kann, aktuell weigert sich meine sauteure Asus-Platine ja noch mehr als 2000MHz HT-Takt zu machen...

mfg


----------



## mojoxy (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Meine Partition hat auch nicht viel mehr. Allerdings konnte mich der €/GB bei der 120GB Version schnell überzeugen 

Ich wollte mein Q9450 eigentlich auch noch ein wenig höher schieben, allerdings macht mein RAM (obwohl der eigentlich als OC Wunder angepriesen wurde) das nicht mehr mit... Und noch einmal Geld in einen DDR2 Ram zu stecken sehe ich nicht ein. Werde wohl im Q2/2011 auf Sandy Bridge umsteigen. Vorrausgesetzt die wird kein Flop


----------



## uk3k (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Dank freiem Multi sind meine RAM-Probs Vergangenheit, dafür suckt die Platine beim HT halt ganz schön. Asus ist ja so eine tolle OC-Firma...Pfff, das nächste Board stammt wieder von Gigabyte oder DFI. Alleine der Ärger mit dem BIOS ist ein deutliches Argument gegen weitere Platinen von Asus.

Wollte eigentlich noch auf 2,4GHz HT Takt hoch, mal schauen ob sich da mit nem neuen  BIOS was machen lässt. Sofern das nicht wieder irgendwelche Kinderkrankheiten hat  Meine 4GHz laufen ironischerweise seit dem letzten BIOS-Update auch nicht mehr stabil.

mfg


----------



## zøtac (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*



uk3k schrieb:


> Dank freiem Multi sind meine RAM-Probs Vergangenheit, dafür suckt die Platine beim HT halt ganz schön. Asus ist ja so eine tolle OC-Firma...Pfff, das nächste Board stammt wieder von Gigabyte oder DFI. Alleine der Ärger mit dem BIOS ist ein deutliches Argument gegen weitere Platinen von Asus.
> 
> Wollte eigentlich noch auf 2,4GHz HT Takt hoch, mal schauen ob sich da mit nem neuen  BIOS was machen lässt. Sofern das nicht wieder irgendwelche Kinderkrankheiten hat  Meine 4GHz laufen ironischerweise seit dem letzten BIOS-Update auch nicht mehr stabil.
> 
> mfg


WTF? Keine Ahnung haben aber Rummeckern? Das sind mir ja die Liebsten...
Beschwert sich das man nachm BIOS Update neue Settings braucht und dann auch nach das es Instabil wird wenn man den *HT Übertaktet *


----------



## MrNice1989 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

um nochmal auf das ausgeredete ssd-raid zurückzukommen...
ich habe im aktuellen pcgh-magazin gelesen, dass zwar trim im raid nicht funktioniert aber es ja noch igc gäbe.

nun meine frage(welche hoffentlich beantwortet wird):

ist igc mit trim jetzt gleichzusetzen oder sollten doch eher trim und igc aktiviert sein um die volle leistung aus der/dem ssd/ssd-raid zu holen?

muss nämlich ehrlich gesagt schon zugeben, dass ich noch nicht völlig abgeneigt bin von nem ssd-raid.
vorallem wäre in meiner angepeilten speichergröße(240-256gb) ein raid schon ein wenig *ironie* billiger als eine einzelne 240/256gb "platte".

mfg mr.nice


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Also ein raid einzurichten aufgrund, dass 2 SSD billiger sind als eine Große SSD lass ich soweit gelten. Das man mit einem RAID kaum nennenswerten Mehrleistung zu rechnen hat ham ma ja schon lang und
breit diskutiert. 

Wir sind zwar noch mehr oder weniger in der Testphase, 
aber wie es aussieht spielt es bei SF SSD keine rolle ob TRIM ankommt oder nicht!


----------



## MrNice1989 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

also würde ich theoretisch auf dauer keine leistungseinbusen haben ohne trim wenn igc aktiv ist?


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Ich würde zwar meine hand nicht ins feuer dafür legen,
da der test noch nicht zu ende ist aber bis heute scheint igc zu reichen.

Ich hab meine 90gb ssd ca. schon 3 mal vollgeschrieben (ca. 300gb)
seit ich TRIM ausgemacht habe und es hat sich noch nichts getan.
Eine aussage von Computerbase zufolge sei TRIM auch egal bei Sandforce SSD.

*EDIT*:::
Ein noch nicht oft angesprochenes Problem:
Im RAID modus kann man die SSD nicht updaten!
Und das FW update geht nur im Windows!
Das heißt, man muß sein raid auflösen, windows drauf, FW updaten, 
RAid wieder einrichten und dann windows wieder drauf...

klingt alles recht umständlich.
Ohne raid --> Windows booten, UPdate drauf, reset fertig


----------



## MrNice1989 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

ich hab mich mal andersweitig umgehört und bin über das ocz forum Guide TRIM vs. Idle Garbage Collection (or Internal Trim , Auto TRIM and NAND Launderer)) gestolpert in welchem trim angeblich ~90-95% und igc nur ~80% der "werksgeschwindigkeit" wiederherstellen soll 

naja da muss ich ma überlegen...
theoretisch: 
-raid: 2 * 285mb/s = 570mb/s * 0,8 = 456mb/s
-einzel: 285mb/s * 0,8 = 228mb/s
... eigtl scho en wort die 20% verlust im gegensatzt zu angeblich 5-10% bei trim.
die 10% unterschied zw trim und igc wird man evtl ja dann au in der praxis nicht unbedingt wahrnehmen oder in benches als "messungenauigkeit" einstufen 
aber ich selbst werde dann evtl doch lieber 30-40€ mehr investieren und auf trim setzen 

ja und fw update mach ich ja au nich alle tage, wenn dann einmal vorm raid-einrichten un gut is.
sollte ja normalerweise au nich jeden monat neue fw rauskommen, sonst wär mir der hersteller schon suspekt ツ


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

lol aber das eine SF SSD mit oder ohne TRIM und oder GC
50% Schreibleistung verliert zum neuen zustand wird nicht gelabert wa?^^

Alle rechnen nur mit dem Seq. READ/Write...
das dies aber scheiß egal ist bei SSD juckt dann wohl auch keinen^^

Glaubs mir, ein SSD raid bringt kaum was, auch wenn es auf dem papier
anderst aussehen mag. (leistungsmässig),




> ja und fw update mach ich ja au nich alle tage, wenn dann einmal vorm raid-einrichten un gut is.
> sollte ja normalerweise au nich jeden monat neue fw rauskommen, sonst wär mir der hersteller schon suspekt ツ


Na dann frag mal die OCZ user..ich kann die updates vom letzten jahr schon gar nicht mehr mitzählen ^^


----------



## MrNice1989 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

hmmmm...
also dass ssd's ohne trim igc etc. leistung verlieren kann ich bestätigen, da ich eine aus der ersten generation besitze und so"langsam" erheblicheleistungseinbrüche feststelle...
weshalb ich mir jetzt ne neue zulegen wollte aber mir ehrlichgesagt 120gb zu wenig sind solltens halt scho 250gb sein un da haben mich einfach die preise abgeschreckt.
da zb. die ocz vertex 2 ext 120gb für ~180€ zuhaben ist und die 240gb variante dann aber ~420€ kosten soll 
aber da ja im grunde sich alle sf ssd nix nehmen werd ich die xlr 240 gb für 360€ nehmen da is au der aufpreis net ganz so hoch für die doppelte speichermenge(120gb=170€) ^^

aber trotzdem danke für deine unterstützung 

mfg mr.nice


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

warum sagst du das nicht früher?^^
Seit wann hast du deine SF SSD?
kannst du uns mal ein bench hochladen des aktuellen zustands?

Am besten vlt in meinem sammelthread...
Du könntest natürlich die SSD noch reseten, 
dann sollte sie fast so gut wie neu sein!


----------



## roheed (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

moment... du hast "eine" SSD nicht die SF SSD^^ 
oder?!

Die SF SSD verlieren auch leistung mit TRIM und CG im write.
und das bereits nach einem monat! 
siehe hier 

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger


----------



## AMDFan2005 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Zwecks Firmware. Wie sieht es da bei Mushkin und Crucial aus? 

Wollte mir entweder eine 240GB Mushkin Callisto Deluxe oder eine 256GB Crucial C300 (sinken hoffentlich bald deutlich im Preis, jetzt wo die C400 erscheint) zulegen und dann mit einem dieser "modifizierten RAID Controller" von Silverstone (HDDBoost) oder RAIDON (Hybrid Runner) zulegen. 

Mir ist es wichtiger, die Daten gemirrored zu haben und von gesteigerten Leseraten zu profitieren. Schreibrate kann dagegen ruhig etwas einbrechen, weil ich so eine Konstruktion (mal abgesehen vom Mirroring auf oder von HDD) eh nur deswegen in Erwägung ziehe, weil es sich nach einer ganz guten Art anhört die SSD von zu vielen unnötigen Schreibzugriffen zu schützen.


----------



## symos (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Ich habe Raid 0 mit 2 Corsair Force Series 60GB! und eine Super Talent Ultradrive GX MLC 64GB zum Starten für Spiel. Super Super und kein  Leistung Verlust auch nach 3 Monate noch nicht! Aber Firmware 2.0 solltest du haben sonst bei Asus Mainboard (Rampage Extreme) kein Raid.


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

du hast nen RAID aus SSD?
Dann wäre vlt der Performace Thread was für dich 

Link in meiner signatur


----------



## symos (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Ja Primäre Festplatte Datentransferrate 7,9


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

das war so gemeint, 
dass du mal hier reinschaust und wenn du willst mitmachen kannst!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ad-der-ssd-high-score-performance-thread.html

Es gilt aber nur AS SSD Tool und auch nur wenn es so wie vorgegeben gepostet wird. mfg


----------



## Vaykir (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

genau! sonst gibts klatschifix einen hinter die gehörmuschel!


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*



> Ja Primäre Festplatte Datentransferrate 7,9



er hat mir das auch per PN geschrieben ^^
hatte nur angst das er den gleichen inhalt auch im thread postet ^^


----------



## Vaykir (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

7,9...wenns win8 rauskommt wärs warscheinlich 8,9^^
ich hab mit der einzelnen ja schon 7,7.


----------



## mannefix (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

AnandTech - Intel Brings TRIM to RAID-0 SSD Arrays on 7-Series Motherboards, We Test It

Nun Trim im Raid 0 möglich. Mit 7ner Chipsatz (z.B. Z77) möglich. Aber auch sinnvoll?


----------



## Gluksi (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

sodele ich klinke mich jetzt auch ma mit ein benutze raid0 mit 2 samsung830 schon seit bald nem halben Jahr  trim geht  Abrakadabra Software raid. minimahle Einbußen im Speed (seq: R:792.4  W:746.5) aber mit nem 4 6 oder sogar 8 kerner ist ein Software raid kein Problem... und kommt mir jetz nicht mit den latenzen.es ist ein reines spiele raid werde es nächsten Monat auf 4 platten erweitern da mein steam ordner über quillt.
im Software raid laufen beide platten im ahci Modus.
hatte beide damals mit window7 erstellt.
Windows 8 neu Installation und sie wurden erkannt als Software Raid(da hat Microsoft ma mitgedacht)
FW Updates lassen sich machen

Nachteil: kenne nur ein Tool zum Performance messen: Crystal Disc, da ass usw. nur di physischen platten erkennen


----------



## Supeq (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Ändert nichts daran das SSD-Raid0 total sinnlos ist, vor allem wenns um Spiele geht, denn irgendwann begrenzen nicht mehr die Leseraten sondern die CPU/GPU die Ladezeit^^


----------



## der_knoben (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Euch ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass die letzte Antwort fast 2 Jahre zurückliegt.


----------



## mannefix (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Ist mir aufgefallen (deswegen schrieb ich "nun"/LOL)!! Letzte Antwort 2 Jahre her. Danke Gluksi für Deine Überlegungen. Die Frage ist tatsächlich, ist es SINNVOLL?/Schön, dass es geht 
Habe 2 SSD (Intel 520er) mit je 120 GB (Win 8). Frage mich, ob es im Raid (0) Sinn macht oder eine Platte als C Partition die andere als D zu nehmen....oder gibts was besseres?


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Also ich habe kürzlich mit Raid 0 (mit 2x Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB) rumexperimentiert.

Fazit: Lohnt nicht, man merkt keinen Unterschied zu einer einzelnen SSD. Die Latenzen des Raid-Controllers fressen die Vorteile der höheren Geschwindigkeit auf. Das Laden von Spielen war nur messbar schneller, nicht spürbar.

Spürbar war allerdings, dass das Raid nach ein paar Tagen schon nicht mehr funktioniert hat  Die Kiste hat nicht mehr gebootet


----------



## Dr.House (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Ich würde auch von Raid 0 abraten... 

Ich habe meine gute alte Intel X25 -80 GB (250MB/s  - 85MB/s) gegen eine Corsair Force GT 120 GB (550 MB/s - 200 MB/s) getauscht und
obwohl die Corsair mehr als doppelt so schnell in der Theorie ist, merke ich keinen Unterschied bei der Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit. 
Gefühlt ist die alte Intel sogar minimal schneller sogar.

Das sollte nur als Beispiel dienen was schnellere Read/Write Werte wirklich bringten... fast nix.

Ein Raid-0 bootet sogar etwas langsamer, weil das Board noch das Raid noch erkennen und booten muss...

Ständige Gefahr vor Ausfall und Datenverlust... Ärger.

Daher kann ich nur eine größere SSD wie 256 GB empfehlen.


----------



## mannefix (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Danke Softy und Dr. House. Das wars für mich mit Raid und SSD.
Was mache ich denn nun am besten mit den 2 SSDs (je 120 Gbyte)


----------



## mannefix (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

In der Ct 2/2013 wird ein PC für ca. 4700 Euro vorgestellt. Läuft mit 2 mal 128 GByte SSD im Raid LoL!?


----------



## uk3k (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*



zøtac schrieb:


> WTF? Keine Ahnung haben aber Rummeckern? Das sind mir ja die Liebsten...
> Beschwert sich das man nachm BIOS Update neue Settings braucht und dann auch nach das es Instabil wird wenn man den *HT Übertaktet *



Auch wenns 2 Jahre her ist: Das Asus M4A79 Deluxe Board war das mit Abstand schlimmste Board das ich je hatte. Und es ging damals nicht um neue Settings einstellen, sondern dass mit jedem neuen BIOS entweder meine CPU nicht mehr als 3.6GHz gepackt hat, nicht mehr über 800MHz getaktet hat egal was eingestellt war, das NB-OC instabil war, Grafikkarte nicht mehr erkannt, usw...Je nach BIOS, irgendwas war immer  Kurz... Asus-Board...so schnell nicht wieder, acuh bei bekannten diverse Intel- und AMD-Boards von Asus verbaut, haben fast alle Probleme mit instabilen BIOSen, defekten RAM-Bänken, usw...
Ist aber OT und wie gesagt 2 Jahre her...Von daher wayne 

@Topic: 
Mittlerweile ist etwas Zeit vergangen, was mir jedoch nicht so richtig in Kopf will ist warum immer noch alle so wahnsinnig auf TRIM erpicht sind? Unter Mac und Linux gibts den Befehlssatz doch auch nicht, zumindest meine Linuxsysteme laufen teilweise seit über einem mit einer SSD, ohne Probleme oder Performanceeinbrüchen. Letztednlich bieten alle SSDs doch eine eigene Garbage-Collection.
@RAID: Würd mich trotzdem reizen, gerade so für Archive ent-/packen....

mfg


----------



## Timsu (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*



uk3k schrieb:


> Unter Mac und Linux gibts den Befehlssatz doch auch nicht


 
Natürlich gibt es den, bei Linux schon recht lange.


----------



## uk3k (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD RAID0: Sinnvoll oder besser 1 große SSD*

Und wieder was gelernt 

Dachte immer Trim wäre Windows exklussiv


----------

